# I'm thinking about making a Joker costume.



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

The Dark Knight version that is.
I know, I know; everyone and their 4year old is going to be the Joker but… I am a neurotic perfectionist that won’t settle for a store bought half attempted costume when I can make one much better.

I have all sorts of pics to work from, a few thrift stores nearby and a few choices on which outfit I want to do, (although I want to try and get the main costume).

I do have questions on how to go about it though.

What I have done so far: a simple (and close) reproduction of the hexagonal print he’s got on that button down shirt. (hardest part I say, cause buying one ain’t cheap) its not exact but from a distance (and the print size for that matter) it will work wonderfully. I might put it out on the web for free, or print my own shirts and sell ‘em cheap  To quote the Ace of Knaves "It's not about money,...It's about sending a message." Price it high and we'll make it cheap.

Anyhow, I am curious about whether I should put the print on fabric and make the shirt or buy the shirt and iron on/stamp on the print.

Also what fabrics are easiest to dye different colors and what colors should I look for so the transition is easy. Things I think I will have to dye: The overcoat, The undercoat, The pinstripe pants, possibly the vest.

And a makeup question: What do we know about rigid collodian? I have seen its effect and I do like what it does, but: How many layers would I need? How long does it last? Will it peel or flake? Does it cover well with make-up? Does it come off easily? Any harmful side effects? Should I use it in conjunction with something else? 
I have tested some liquid bandage stuff that makes some nice burn scars but it doesn’t achieve the effect I am looking for

I have found the tie and socks on ebay pretty cheap so that’s not a problem, (not too worried about socks) and knowing my luck with temporary hair die, the washed out look wont be too hard to achieve. The belt, knife, pocket chain, are pretty easy,… the shoes wont be exact but I’ll manage something… oh the gloves, I’m thinking the ‘official’ costume glove will be less than desired, so I wonder about dying leather, cause if I can find gloves that fit the look I doubt they’ll be purple. Is there a safe way to dye leather without trashing the gloves?

This site has great reference pics, even though its of the 1/6 scale action figure:
Hot Toys - MMS 68 - The Dark Knight - 1/6th scale The JOKER full spec + pics - One Sixth Warrior Forum

Yeah I did my research…but it’s my neurotic perfectionist way… and mom thinks I’ll get obsessed and forget college…


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

If I were you I would. I don't like the ones they are selling. I think you could make a much better one your self and it would be unique.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I completely understand. I'm the same way. However, this year I'm taking a break. Mostly because I have no idea what to be! YIKES!!!

I think making or buying a shirt and then stamping it would be easiest. But then again, it's not about easiest, is it?!! 

I've dyed fabric, both in college classes and for costumes. Go with a natural fiber if possible, like cotton, it'll take the dye better. Try to get cream or off white colored fabrics. Or if you're going for a bold color, try a fabric that's atleast in the same color family.

Hope that helps a bit! Good luck!


----------



## Phantom On A Budget (Jul 7, 2008)

the dogman said:


> And a makeup question: What do we know about rigid collodian? I have seen its effect and I do like what it does, but: How many layers would I need? How long does it last? Will it peel or flake? Does it cover well with make-up? Does it come off easily? Any harmful side effects? Should I use it in conjunction with something else?
> I have tested some liquid bandage stuff that makes some nice burn scars but it doesn’t achieve the effect I am looking for


Rigid collodion is, in my opinion, the cheapest and _best_ way to recreate the scars for TDK Joker without going into silicone appliances. I see so many people going crazy trying to make slush appliances with liquid latex, or slapping on heinous amounts of mortician's wax that it's making me crazy. Honestly, the scars are not _that_ obvious, and the indentation that the rigid collodion creates is perfect. You'll need several layers for the deeper parts of the scar - shallower areas will require fewer. 

I haven't used rigid collodion in a couple of years, but last time I did, I had it on for several hours and had minimal peeling. It wears quite well. The only issue I could imagine is that it may begin to peel up since it will be placed in a very mobile area around the mouth. Trial and error, my friend. The only issue I noted with it was peeling it off (much like removing a band-aid) - depending how sensitive you are, you may opt to use spirit gum remover to help remove it. Of course, it's always a good idea to test the collodion on your skin prior to the actual makeup application, just to be sure you don't have an adverse reaction to it. 

Liquid bandage is similar, but not nearly strong enough to give the effect you're looking for.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

red sonja - i would like it to be easy, but i accept challenges anyhow 

phantom - thanks for the collidian info, i saw that someone on a comic forum had used it as a tester and recommended it for the joker but no one wanted his advice (poor guy) i think people are intentionally making it hard on themselves to say 'hey look what i did!' silly people...

and to all thanks and keep the much appreciated advice coming, cause i can use it!


----------



## Malenkia (Sep 5, 2006)

Dyeing leather, beware of the bleed. Even when you think you've rinsed it to death, keep going. OR really do yourself a favor and get the gloves too big and wear latex ones underneath. Just trying to save you a lot of scrubbing later


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

well he does have colorful hands, but i think thats from the face paint  
what kind of leather gloves would i have to get to dye them, cause i thin treated leather is kinda dye proof... the latex gloves underneath is a good idea

O_O i wouldn't have to make the gloves my self would i!?! 
sewing leather is hard, and buying leather is expensive... 
i can dye pre-made gloves right?


----------



## Malenkia (Sep 5, 2006)

brand new gloves usually won't take dye very well. But you can search for already broken in one at thrift stores and those will usually work. It won't take evenly, but it does have a cool effect. Keep an eye out for soft suede, too. Or...


----------



## cyberpred (Aug 14, 2008)

Make sure your face is very clean before you apply the collodian. That way it will deepen real well.

Use pancake for the face. Allow it to dry and crack. As for the eyes use a kohl stick or cream base. Allow it to set a bit then hit it with a spray of water. Allow it to run and you should get a real nice effect.

I will be doing many Joker makeups this year.

Cary


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

okay gloves - i have this slate blue chunk of leather i could make at least 1 glove out of, could i dye that purple even though its already been dyed? i have a friend who works with leather from time to time, so i'm gonna ask him what he thinks about making gloves before i get too deep.

make up - *taking notes* 'clean face well' any other face prep before i put stuff on? 

i read about the water trick and possibly shaking my head back and forth while the eye makeup is wet, i know a bit of face scrunching will be required to get the right lines in the forehead and around the eyes/mouth. 

should i use food coloring for around the lips to keep them that near bloody red? and for the teeth, his teeth are yellow (and my teeth are not), would food coloring work for that or is there a better way to temporarily stain them?

and for the collodian - whats the drying time between layers, and could i use the liquid bandage as a seal to prevent peeling?

should i try to get cards? i plan to carry candy around with me but would joker cards be good to have on me as well?


----------



## Phantom On A Budget (Jul 7, 2008)

Tooth color will provide a longer lasting solution than food coloring. I'd recommend proper lipstick/color instead of food coloring for the lips, but if you find that it works for you, go for it. 

Collodion dries quickly. You'll know when it's ready for another layer.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

oh red makeup will be used, i figured food coloring would be good for intensifying the redness on the lips esp., just inside, make it look kinda bloody like it does in the movie. the tooth paint looks like a better bet than food color.

so do any stores carry collodion or will i have to buy online?

i was looking at some other scar effect stuff and found a reference to this stuff called ca+pa, it apparently comes in a syringe, and i am curious if anyone has used it.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

i should mention that i intend to be dressed up all day for halloween, starting pretty early in the morning and going as late as i can.

so any advice on how to help the scars last all day would be great


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

A little spirit gum should help keep the collodion from peeling. I bought mine on-line but that's because I wanted to experiment with it early. Check with stores like Spirit or any store that carries Halloween makeup.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

what would be the best thing to use for making a cover for shoes, cause i think im just going to modify a pair of shoes i have, by just putting a false top on them, but i dont know what material i should use, any ideas?

also got bored and realized i had cream makeup in my room and found a tube of lipstick no one will miss. so yeah i did a quick makeup test, it was pretty easy to get the basic look, i will refine what i did so it looks better, the red i used was a bit too bright, and lipstick is not really cooperative with cream makeup, so im gonna find some red cream makeup.

i shouldnt be left to my devices sometimes...

no i didnt take pics but when i do a better makeup test i will take lots of pics to show everyone.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

went thrift shopping today and got a light blue shirt, gray blue suit coat and a tie that is pretty darn close 
so i've got nearly half the costume, still need a vest, overcoat, and pin striped pants. and a few other accessories.

thanks again for the help everyone and keep the ideas coming!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

dogman, I'm following your thread and just can't WAIT to see how it turns out, it sounds like you've got things well in hand!! Good luck!!

I remember thinking while I was watching the movie that it was a good thing that the Joker's makeup was a little smeary, then it would be easier for people to do for Halloween...


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

alright in 24hrs or so i plan to have a pic of me with some molded scars on my face. i know i want to try for the collodion but i figured it couldnt hurt to make simple molded scars too, and if they look good i can reuse them.

that out of the way, i am trying to get some friends to be bat villains with me, but they dont know which baddies outside of twoface and the penguin would be best for the small group. i was curious if any one here had suggestions for the mob. (keep i mind i am in the northern part on lower mich. so halloween can get pretty cool) thanks in advance!


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

For the shoes, just use some suede or microsuede and glue it to the surface with leather glue.


If you want Joker cards, you could just make your own.

Yet another joker card help - The RPF
Need the Batman begins Joker card image and evidence image - The RPF
lemmasaurus_ - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting




> i am trying to get some friends to be bat villains with me...


If no one minds being a secondary character, why not have some of the helper clowns from the bank heist. There is also scarecrow, though visibility could be an issue.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

wow thanks those are great, freaking awesome!  
what should i print them on and how many should i print?


great idea with the helper clowns BTW i will suggest it to them


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

I have not printed any, but probably use regular card stock and then hit them with clear coat to help prevent the ink from running. Unless you happen to have access to a dye sublimation printer, then clear coating would not be necessary.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

make up scar application test result : FAILURE

silicone and liquid latex kinda dont play well together. the edges were very obvious but that was partly my fault. i also need to direct the person applying the makeup better so the pieces are in the right position. other than that the scars came out of the mold nicely and just need some thinner edges. 

is there any thing that i can use to apply a silicone prosthetic to my face other than liquid latex? (or spray adhesive cause that sounds kinda dangerous)

also what is this clear coat stuff (are we talking clear nail polish?) and where can i get it?


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

the dogman said:


> also what is this clear coat stuff (are we talking clear nail polish?) and where can i get it?


Clear spray paint. If the hardware store or Walmart do not carry it, Michael's should.
I just checked my can, and it is labeled Krylon Acrylic Satin Finish, though Matte and Gloss are available depending on the look you want. It was $4.89.



the dogman said:


> is there any thing that i can use to apply a silicone prosthetic to my face other than liquid latex?


Spirit gum should work, though I have never used it with silicone. Spirit Halloween (no relation to the product name) should carry it.


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 30, 2008)

Smooth-On makes a product called Skin-Tite that is specifically for adhering silicone appliances. You could actually make the scars out of that as well. Here's a link to the product:

Skin Tite On-Skin Platinum Silicone Adhesive from Smooth-On.

Randy


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

wow still amazed at the help everyones given 

okay so after a couple trips to the thrift stores i have realized i might need to make the vest and overcoat to get the right look. i have already found patterns for both that will work with a few tweaks to the design. but i have come across a problem.

i am inept when it comes to fabric, so i was wondering what fabric i should use for both pieces and how much the fabric might cost. cheapest is preferable
what i do know is that the overcoat should be a heavy fabric, but im not sure what material to use for the vest. 
dying fabrics is not out of the question so if the fabric is cheaper in white and can be dyed do say so.

thanks


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

You could get a similar look with an air force wool overcoat. The lapels and lining are wrong, and the back is not double vented, but you could get a similar look. Also, look on ebay for an overcoat in your size, it will save a lot of money on material.

The vest I am not certain about. Sometimes it looks like microsuede, other times it looks like it may be a green wool. Green wool makes more sense, based on the type of clothes he wears.


----------



## jth182 (Aug 29, 2008)

I made a replica Joker tie on zazzle if anyone is interested:


zazzle.com/joker_tie_screen_accurate-151833143557778633


----------



## jth182 (Aug 29, 2008)

Here's a pic:


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

the tie looks awesome, but i already found one that is close enough for me

still looks freakin awesome....!

booyah and kudos to you!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*Joker Halloween Costume - calling cards*

Here are some Joker calling cards, they should be actual size when you print them out and glue them to real cards 

Hope this helps!


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

wow good stuff TRJ!!! thanks, 
why...so...serious...?... serious! who said i was serious? life is to short to be serious you need to cut loose and be free, have some fun, hand out candy, cut a cake, blow up a building, spend time enjoying the little things in life... so no im not so serious...

so update: getting more silicone to recast scars cause i kinda screwed up the first set... *shame shame*

a cold has had me down but its gone now and i'm back in full joker swing,

shirt question: should i use iron-on transfers for the design, or a stamp type method.

if iron-on how much do those cost, and is there anything special i should know.

if stamp, what do i use for 'ink'; regular fabric dye or something else?

so, oh forum members so bright and skilled, what method do you recommend to this humble seeker of information....


----------



## jth182 (Aug 29, 2008)

Here are a couple more attempts at the Joker's tie (the pictures are clickable):


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

okay so what does everyone know about woodblock stamp printing?

i think that might just be the way i will go for putting the design on the shirt.
i know how to make a simple woodblock stamp, and i will be carving out a couple stamps knowing that one might just turn out bad.

but the things i need to know are:

1) What do i use to stamp the design on, i've been told stamping ink, but what kind is the best for working on fabric?
2) Do i need to use some sort of finish on the wood stamp to make sure the print comes out in one even color? (w/o patches where its partly colored)
3) Any other special recommendations? Washing instructions, drying times, special fabic treatments to preserve the stamping?

thanks for the help and the encouragement everyone


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

I was only joking about being so serious  That's what the Joker says.
and you're welcome for the cards.
Oh and by the way, I love Halloween, and I'm sad when it's gone and over with. Esp. when I have to take all my lights/props/decorations down.
That's why they're going up the first Saturday of October 
Nothing more pitiful than a sad psycopathic clown  
just joking. I'm no psyco. Just a little crazy about Halloween, 
that's all. Just a little crazy.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

jokers not psychopathic, he's hyper-sane, hes got the world figured out and isn't falling for its tricks and delusions. 

ANYHOW, got the scars made up and the look beautiful... BUT... they half peel off when i move my face...
so i'm gonna test somethings out and see what works better...pics are a possibility...

starting woodblock stamps soon, 
Any ideas for inks that work well on fabric? 
Preferably something that will go on without running or blotching, and can be washed. I really, really need help with this one.

and don't tell me you haven't looked...
i know people are looking at this... 
any advice on anything; if you think it will be helpful for me to know, i will greatly appreciate it


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

I don't know anything about the seller or product, but here are some fabric ink stamp pads.

Fabric Ink


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

"When stamping on fabric, heat setting is required..."

i love the site and the stamp pads; but this concerns me.

would i need a heated stamp or would i iron press the ink after stamping it on?

no site seems to be clear on the details...


----------



## jth182 (Aug 29, 2008)

New joker tie designs on zazzle:

JOKER TIE **BEST** from Zazzle.com



JOKER TIE - BEST DEAL!! from Zazzle.com


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

the dogman said:


> "When stamping on fabric, heat setting is required..."
> 
> i love the site and the stamp pads; but this concerns me.
> 
> ...


You should just need to iron the shirt after stamping it, or take it to a place that does numbering for athletic shirts and ask them to heat set it for you.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

*and it begins*

i got the fabric for my coat and vest today 

i am beyond happy!!!! ^_^

and the fabric was cheaper than it would normally be; because the store is having a moving sale!

wooohooo!!!! 
im gonna have my ja-cket 
and my ve-st, 
and i am so ha-ppy!!!

ok im done for now, just felt like updating for you guys


----------



## thegoodies (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi guys and ghoulds, I am in Australia in Perth were Heather Ledger was from. I have just read in the newspaper that the Joker (Dark Knight) costume is one of the hottest costumes around in the US at the moment and online stores are selling out fast. Is this true or is it just Newspapers making up stories again.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

thegoodies said:


> Hi guys and ghoulds, I am in Australia in Perth were Heather Ledger was from. I have just read in the newspaper that the Joker (Dark Knight) costume is one of the hottest costumes around in the US at the moment and online stores are selling out fast. Is this true or is it just Newspapers making up stories again.


Sorry, mate. 
Not true (well at least not yet) Well, maybe a little. Some of the more expensive ones are....but....
Alot of folks (including myself) are making their own. 
So, that is the route I'm taking. You can find alot of information on how to on alot of bulletin boards. ( super hero hype) is one I think, under the Batman board....or you can spend hundreds of dollars buying on that looks like a bathrobe!!


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

ARE YOU HIJACKING MY THREAD!!!

nah its okay, 
TRJ has a point with a lot of people making their own costumes or buying costumes made by fans rather than mass produced costumes.

as for the mass produced costume while it is the most likely to be found in an internet search, i dont think its as popular in stores because the halloween store nearest me had a few different batman costumes and only a couple new joker costumes.

i think a lot of people might resort to it as a last minute costume, but many in my opinion have looked at the mask/wig/ and jumpsuit like costume and said to them selves 'i can do better on my own'.

as for seeing its popularity try looking up convention photos from the last year, conventions like comic-con, dragon-con etc. or for a better look see this site:
Cosplay.com -


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

the dogman said:


> ARE YOU HIJACKING MY THREAD!!!
> 
> nah its okay,
> TRJ has a point with a lot of people making their own costumes or buying costumes made by fans rather than mass produced costumes.
> ...



Hijacking your thread? 

Who, me?

Do I look like a guy with a plan?

I just _do_ things.


Just helping out.

And the cosplay site? Takes weeks to get your costume custom-made I think. If your gonna order it, I suggest doing it now. I mean now as in right now. 

But that's just my opinion.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

cosplay site was more of a display of how popular the costume is. 

ANYHOW back to why i put this thread here....

been playing with spirit gum to try and adhere the scars... half good half bad.
sticks to the cheek wonderfully, the corner of the mouth how ever not so well...

so i come back with another question. 
does anyone know anything about surgical adhesive, (brand i found called 'DUO') or eyelash adhesive? 
are either good for sticking through constant movement? 
and where might i find such things locally?

please oh please help... as much fun as being frustrated into insanity will help my eventual character, i really would rather pretend to be afflicted with madness, 
i do not wish to be in a straight jacket against my volition


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

*Bump*

well well, here's a some what decent pic of the right scar.
glued it to my face with spirit gum and as you can see the corner of the mouth doesn't stick.
took some make up to it, made it pretty for you guys  with out make up it has a translucent clear look to it

any ideas as to how i can get the corner to stick better???
please don't say super glue... that just seems like a bad idea.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

*and the other side...*

here's the left scar, attached the silicone to some nylon for better grip...
obviously there are issues here, like the very visible edge, and some minor peeling when i talk or make a face...

it doesn't take to makeup that greatly, but i think the cream makeup up would cover the dark nylon color better than trying to make it flesh tone.

glued on with spirit gum.. 
liquid latex might work better with this style because of the fabric backing... i'll try it out and see what works...










comments? suggestions? any ideas on how to improve this?
all are welcome


----------

